# Outback'n To The Pacific Northwest!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well I *finally* sorted through my 500 pictures from 13 days on the road, and selected a mere 70 and posted them up here with a comment for each picture. Follow us up to Ike Kinswa State Park in Washington, Mount St. Helens, Mt. Rainier, Kalaloch State Park, sunsets, beaches, Olympic National Park, the Hoh rain forest, Hurricane Ridge and down the Washington/Oregon coast ending up at Bandon and the wild animal park.

Sit back, relax and enjoy.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Great pics, Herb. I really enjoyed them!


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

Ditto, great pics!







Looks like an amazing trip & definitely saw some sights I will add to my "must see" list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures of the PNW. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. We have been to many of those places but some we haven't and it was great to see the photos. Glad you were able to enjoy our "neck of the woods". It makes me thankful for the area that we live in. I hope you enjoyed your trip.

Beautiful photos!!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LOVED the pics! and recognize lots of the places!







Being an animal lover I have to say that the fox pictures are wonderful, what a treat you got by seeing AND photographing them!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahhhhh - looks like home....Oh, it is home!

Glad you had a good trip and thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Very cool photos.
Looks like a wonderful trip.
When you went to Hurrican Ridge, where did you stay?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I LOVE the PNW! Lived in Corvallis, Oregon the first 8 years of my life. Many fond memories.







I have too many roots planted where I live now in Roseville, CA to move up there, but maybe someday. Who knows?



jasonrebecca said:


> Very cool photos.
> Looks like a wonderful trip.
> When you went to Hurrican Ridge, where did you stay?


Thanks! We did a day trip from our campsite at Kalaloch State Park (located within the Olympic National Park along hwy 101) to Port Angeles, then up to Hurricane Ridge for a couple of hours. We also checked out the vistor center which is on the road to Hurricane Ridge, just as you leave Port Angeles, but before Heart O' the Hills campground.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Interesting to see your home through the eyes of a visitor. As I looked at the images I saw many of the same photos that are in my set of favorites. Some of the best places for photography are along the Oregon coast and Olympic Nat'l Park. Too bad you got clouds at St. Helens and Rainier. Thanks for sharing!

Oh, and great demonstration of the value of the tire pressure monitoring system - conclusive proof that it both works and saves money and time!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

BigBadBrain said:


> Interesting to see your home through the eyes of a visitor. As I looked at the images I saw many of the same photos that are in my set of favorites. Some of the best places for photography are along the Oregon coast and Olympic Nat'l Park. Too bad you got clouds at St. Helens and Rainier. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Oh, and great demonstration of the value of the tire pressure monitoring system - conclusive proof that it both works and saves money and time!


Agreed, gorgeous scenery! Ah well, gives us an excuse to go back and see the mountains on a clear day! Errrr....like I can control that!









Amen to the TPMS! However, it was an 'unplanned' demonstration.


----------

